
Could this new smart pill bottle save 125,000 lives/year? - yannibuk
https://pillsy.com/
======
yannibuk
In the U.S. medication non-adherence kills 125,000 people per year. The #1
cause is "inattention and inertia" (forgetfulness) according to a 500,000
study done by Express Scripts. Could this type of solution help?

